# Ben Franklin stove



## glh85 (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been researching for the past year about putting in a stove in my house. I have about 1000 sq ft to heat or at least warm to not use my furnace as much. I was given a Ben Franklin stove from my dad. It has three legs and bi fold doors on it. It says Montgomery Wards on the back. Any info on this? Is this something that could actually heat my house? I know we used to use it in our vacation house to heat it up til the electric baseboards caught up. It would be nice to put in my house but I'm worried about its clearances and burn times and fun stuff like that.
Mark


----------



## pen (Nov 11, 2011)

In my opinon, the stove you describe should be used for ornamental purposes or scrap.  These stoves are far behind even the air tight stoves of the 70's and 80's.  For very little money a very good used or even modern EPA stove can be had.  In good working order those units were marginal in terms of safety at best (with huge clearances) and simply very inneffecient.  

Do as you like, but if you really want to heat w/ wood I think you will be much happier and safer with something else.  

pen


----------



## glh85 (Nov 11, 2011)

so i'm guessing its more of a garage stove then?
Mark


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2011)

I had one of those installed in my new house in 1977. Wards sold a zillion of the things during the oil crisis in the seventies. As hot and uncontrolled as those things burn it is a wonder the house was still there when I moved in 1985. And sparks out of the thing cost me a grand in new carpet not too long after moving in.

Find you a decent newer, safer stove. Really.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 11, 2011)

Funny how things change, improve.  But I remember a hunting cabin in Southern IL that had one of those Franklin Stoves, and we would feed that beast all night, and it kept us warm and comfy.  Felt good when we returned from the hunt too.  And we thought it was GREAT!  "The â€œGood Old Daysâ€ werenâ€™t. " Well we thought so!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2011)

My Franklin was "professionally" installed. The wall behind that thing would get so hot it is a wonder it didn't burst into flame. When we moved I was getting stuff out of the attic storage and went over to the chimney coming through the attic. The ceiling joists on all sides of the pipe were charred. My heart damn near stopped.

I noticed a few years later when we were back down there that the chimney was gone.


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2011)

glh85 said:
			
		

> so i'm guessing its more of a garage stove then?
> Mark



Nope, not at all. 

Planter at best.

That stove has no usefull purpose involving combustion in any building whatsoever.

It was an improvement over a fireplace, 240 years ago.

I scrapped a brand new, still on a pallet one last summer from my parents basement, 
Didn't try to sell it or give it away, just called the scrap guy.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 11, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> My Franklin was "professionally" installed. The wall behind that thing would get so hot it is a wonder it didn't burst into flame. When we moved I was getting stuff out of the attic storage and went over to the chimney coming through the attic. The ceiling joists on all sides of the pipe were charred. My heart damn near stopped.
> 
> I noticed a few years later when we were back down there that the chimney was gone.


SCARY  :bug:


----------



## DJCJTIMKO (Dec 12, 2013)

glh85 said:


> I've been researching for the past year about putting in a stove in my house. I have about 1000 sq ft to heat or at least warm to not use my furnace as much. I was given a Ben Franklin stove from my dad. It has three legs and bi fold doors on it. It says Montgomery Wards on the back. Any info on this? Is this something that could actually heat my house? I know we used to use it in our vacation house to heat it up til the electric baseboards caught up. It would be nice to put in my house but I'm worried about its clearances and burn times and fun stuff like that.
> Mark


 
Do you have a pic I just got one too and now reading this I am scared.


----------



## pen (Dec 12, 2013)

DJCJTIMKO said:


> Do you have a pic I just got one too and now reading this I am scared.



This thread is about 2 years old.  If you need more help, don't be afraid to start a new one.


----------



## JA600L (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a franklin stove and it is quite worthless. I was wondering approximately how old are these stoves? My house was built in 1977 and it would appear as if it was installed then. I always assumed it was new then but maybe its much older?


----------



## pen (Dec 15, 2013)

It's from the '70's.

Shutting this one down.


----------

